# Did anyone have NO pregnancy symptoms during your TWW but got a BFP?



## mbgodsgift (Nov 30, 2009)

Did anyone have NO pregnancy symptoms during your TWW but got a BFP? I am worried that I could not be pregnant because I don't have any symptoms. I am on my dpo10. I have had two complete IVFs and one complete IUI and I have always started my cycle on dpo10, following a negative hpt. I took a hpt and got a BFN but I haven't got my cycle yet and I have no symptoms what so ever! Has this anyone ever had no symptoms but still got a BFP after the TWW?


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

hiya
didn't want to read and run... (have never had a BPF, so no idea myself).... BUT, I am sure lots of women have had no symptoms. Someone on the Feb/march cycle was so convinced that she wasn't preg she was doing all sorts of things (riding bikes through potholes, lol) and still got a BFP. 
I really hope you get one


----------



## mbgodsgift (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope so to, I'm going to drive myself crazy in these next few days! I usually know my body and I have had symptoms before from previous pregnancies. I hope it's a good sign...


----------



## ferness (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just about to post the same question! I have had two failed IVF fresh cycles and one failed frozen cycle. We had embryo transfer (blastocyst) on Monday on our third fresh cycle so I'm now 3dpt and don't feel anything at all. This will be our last treatment attempt so I am going slightly mad! I know our odds are not good - the embryos were only average and my womb lining was poor but having no (even imaginary!) symptoms either is making me lose hope already. Has anyone had no symptoms whatsoever and still got a BFP!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

No symptoms whatsoever here - with either pregnancy - one ivf twin one and one surprise singleton one - in fact with only reason I tested with singleton was failing to get period so thought best after 6/7 weeks late to test ;-)

Good luck ladies


----------



## ferness (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement Dee Dee!


----------



## mbgodsgift (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea, thanks Dee Dee that makes me feel a little better. Ferness, I am in the same boat...this is me and DHs last time and I really want it to work. We have been at this for 6 years and it is physically, emotionally and financially draining. Good luck and lots of baby dust. I will update you all in a few more days.


----------



## Debbie Dav (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm five days past a 2dt and have got constant tummy ache, changing from the left to right and I've had no "Implantation Spotting". Therefore, I have convinced myself it hasn't worked again. Any words of advice would be much appreciated. 

Good luck everyone 

Deb x


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies 
Just 2 let you know I had no symptoms at all in 2ww r no implantation bleed either and I was pregnant with twins just born in january I had convinced myself it hadn't worked either hope this helps keep up ur pma


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd add that I too had NO symptoms in 2ww. Was completely utterly convinced it was BFN as felt so normal but it was positive. Try not to think too much into it. Everyone's different.


----------



## ferness (Jan 12, 2011)

Mb - thank you for the baby dust. Wishing you lots of luck too. You've done amazingly well to keep going 6 years. We have been trying for 3 and in treatment for 2 and feel we have reached the end of the road emotionally, financially and (for me) physically. Let's hope all the waiting has been worth it  

Really encouraging to hear of 2wws with no symptoms. Thanks for the boost to PMA ladies!


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

Somehow my post ended up on the wrong thread and embarrassingly so, my reply was totally unrelated to their conversation!!!!

What I said was.... I had no symptons was convinced it hadn't worked had mentally moved on as it was my last go, and my 3 month old is asleep upstairs!!!

Please do not give up hope. The 2wws are awful - I can say that with conviction having been thro so many - you just never know. It aint over til the fat lady sings.... Xxxxx


----------



## Debbie Dav (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I'm now 7dp 2dt and up until yesterday I've had a constant dull ache like a period pain but that has now stopped and has been replaced with back ache which is worse when I walk around for too long.  I also have diarrhea. This two week wait is driving me insane, I am now convinced I am going to get a BFN when I test on 14th May. I would welcome any advice which might lift my mood.

Thanks 

Deb x


----------



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
It seems like forever I was on here but I still come on looking!
Just wanted to say with my 2nd cycle I had no symptons at all. In fact i was already on to the hospital getting figures together to pay for my next treatment. I didnt feel sick or tired or have pains.
3 days before OTD i was going away for the night and thought sod it i'll do a test and then i can get drunk all weekend and drown my sorrows. A little pink line appeared and I was gobsmacked.
keep the faith. I know its easier said than done because you drive yourself mad but symptons mean nothing! 
I have a little boy and girl at home to prove it! xx


----------



## Rozy (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes , I didnt get any symptoms other then extremely mild AF type cramps only for a few hours in the evening they started from 3rd day after blastocyst transfer .. and only lasted until the 7th day .. after which I got convinced I had lost it ... the only other sign i got was that my body temp which usually remains lower then 36.6 remained raised at 37 degrees ... no other signs or symptoms and today was day 11 post transfer and I tested BFP ... 

The thing that totally drove me nuts was this thing about implantation bleeding and what not on the internet ... the truth is , majority of what ever is written on the internet is nothing but stressful ! .. I am not saying it doesnt happen .. but I think that its better to believe in your own body .. believeing the internet ruined my mood day before yesterday ... I cried all day thinking it hadnt worked .. 

So take it easy .. only and only a pregnancy test can tell you if the treatment was a success ... 
Good luck to you ..


----------

